

Free office chairs in Concord, MA - pick up ASAP - Detect

Company's moving. We have maybe 6-10 black ikea office chairs if any startups in the area can put them to good use. Need to up picked up by 3pm today 10/14 in Concord, MA. Email me ASAP detectx@gmail.com http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/#/00103102/
======
Detect
gone

